
Today Is International Day Against DRM. Act Against Digital Restrictions - fghtr
https://www.defectivebydesign.org/dayagainstdrm
======
devhead
I can't do much, but offer a memory; don't forget to thank tim berners lee for
his support of DRM in HTML.

[https://www.w3.org/blog/2017/02/on-eme-in-
html5/](https://www.w3.org/blog/2017/02/on-eme-in-html5/)

